
John Grubman commemorates Casady & Greene - byrneseyeview
http://daringfireball.net/2003/07/casady_greene
======
cpr
Uh, I think it's John Gruber...

~~~
byrneseyeview
Correct. My mistake.

Can't edit, for some reason.

------
byrneseyeview
See also: <http://www.atpm.com/9.08/cg.shtml>

